# Dragonfly Emerger 16



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)

Dragonfly Boatworks just finished my Emerger.  Cool rig. Check out pics of the build at http://www.85thirteen.com/dragonfly


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Pics or your lying.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Just messing. 


POST PICS


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Whats the MSRP?


----------



## boat123 (Apr 26, 2012)

WOW!! What a beautiful boat! Congrats to you. Who cares how much it cost, the smiles it will bring are priceless.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

That seat is sick. I know its a little hard on the arse but it sucks that you had to hide that wood with cushions. Killer rig though..


----------



## BadKnotGuy (Jul 8, 2012)

Gorgeous ride!


----------



## sm20cf (Apr 26, 2013)

Wow! 1st class skiff!


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Amazing! [smiley=eyepopping.gif]


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Gonna be pretty damn hard to steer the thing with anyone of size sitting in the front passenger seat?


----------



## davefishing (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey Boykin, beatiful boat. World class job from Dragonfly. I think i seen this one as it was being built. How many gallons is the livewell? Mark builds a real nice boat. I am still thinking of getting one. Just wish it had a front hatch.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)

May have to drop that seat down a few inches but I expect most passengers will like the ride better aft. I am going to have to tweak a few things I am sure.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> May have to drop that seat down a few inches but I expect most passengers will like the ride better aft.  I am going to have to tweak a few things I am sure.


One _beautiful_ piece non the less! Good Luck and enjoy...............


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Finally someone with a Dragonfly!! Awesome skiff! Congrats.


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Saw it on FB, that thing is pure sex. Enjoy the hell out of it!


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow! Very sick skiff! I love it!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)

Livewell is just under 15 gallons.


----------



## Johnster (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow, thats a jaw dropper for sure, I'd hate to think how much such a beauty costs?

Do they make a toned down model, without all that gorgeous and I assume expensive bling?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)

For sure. You should call Mark at Dragonfly Boatworks in Vero Beach.


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

lucky dog


----------

